# AVG, boot scan?



## JoeLo (Jun 12, 2004)

I'll try to make it simple. AVG boot scan ? everytime I turn on the PC.
Could not find a uninstall . Anyone know how to diable AVG Boot scan ?
thank you 'much.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK.
on the AUTOEXEC.BAT tab uncheck mark in the box next to the bootup.exe


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

goto avg control center - right click on resident shield - click on properities.


----------



## JoeLo (Jun 12, 2004)

Thank you both. Resident shield didn't have a selection for the bootscan.
Went w/msconfig.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..AVG boot scan is part of the protection for your system...
For the seconds it takes to scan...Why disable?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i agree leave it alone. if it's not broke don't try and fix it.


----------



## JoeLo (Jun 12, 2004)

:up: Right, I've rechecked it. Thanks.


----------

